
How to reach $1M in annual compensation as an employee - mailshanx
https://www.marketingbs.com/post/million-compensation
======
justinclift

      As you advance in any career, jobs become more and more
      similar. There is a huge difference between a janitor, a
      dentist and a marketer, but the manager overseeing the
      janitors, dentists and marketers have a lot more in common.
      The VPs in charge of the managers of janitors, dentists and
      marketers have even more in common.
    

This is the kind of thought process that leads to incompetent leadership of
technical people, by non-technical ones, with disastrous consequences.

~~~
ID1452319
Why do you say that? The best manager I've ever had came from a non-technical
background. She was good because she knew how to manage people. Not technical
people, just people.

On the other hand the worst manager I've ever had came from a technical
background.

I have no reason to believe that my best manager could successfully manage a
team of janitors, dentists, marketers or software developers.

~~~
justinclift
Interesting. I'm come across several non-technical managers making
_extraordinarily_ bad decisions - major company direction level - even when
very directly told "Do Not Do This, It's not feasible" by their technical
staff.

It's never gone well. :(

~~~
jgalt212
There's managing people and deciding deciding strategy.

------
Traster
>This last section is a little too sensitive for public consumption. If you
would like to read it, just submit your email and I will send you the content
about negotiations.

This is how little respect this author has for your intelligence. Subscribe to
my newsletter to get the super secret last bit of my article.

I was willing to give this guy the benefit of the doubt for most of the
article. Never mind that it's incredibly banal, obvious advice from someone
who followed a career that almost perfectly describes my idea of someone who
doesn't really do anything.

His description of the interview process is hilarious, because the interviews
are so transparently uninterested in finding out about any concrete skills the
employee has.

------
brian_herman__
Reading the article he is not currently getting $1M in annual compensation. He
is promoting his blog and book.

~~~
wodenokoto
Well, the website is basically called "marketing bullshit dot com"

------
kochikame
Be really, really good at something extremely rare and extremely valuable,
while knowing how valuable that makes you.

Do I get a prize?

